# tortoise throwing up water



## emilyhawksworth (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi i have a five year old mediterranean spur thighed tortoise who has just thrown up a water liquid three times in the space of half an hour, he seems ok and is walking about, but he hasnt done it before, should i be concerned?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Emily:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!

May we know appx. where in the world you are?

I don't have any experience with a vomiting tortoise, however, I did find this on the web from the Tortoise Trust site:

Vomiting: is a serious sign, consult your vet without delay. Can also indicate a very severe worm infestation.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 22, 2012)

If he is truly vomiting (not seen very often) he needs to get to a vet asap. The one time I had this happen, my tortoise had pneumonia. He was really sick and needed a lot of treatment and TLC.


----------

